# Homemade No Graft Queen Rearing



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd love to comment, but, alas, the site is blocked and I can't get to it from here...


----------



## scottr08 (Oct 7, 2009)

Michael,

Not sure if this will work either, but it can't hurt.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_WS0_Pm3BST0/S-N-ZjeAhlI/AAAAAAAAACM/GQ1e0YY9iGQ/s1600/queen+rearing.jpg


If that doesn't work, I'll email the picture to you.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is my way

http://www.box.net/shared/2skvd8cg04 or

http://www.box.net/shared/5aa3amg4km


----------



## scottr08 (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of these systems in use. How many queen cells do you normally get from the first method? I plan on testing mine out before the end of May.


Scott


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

no pictures

you will get frome 12-20 queen cells on the frame but it will depend on how strong your cell builder is the bees will be feeding the larva plus the queen cells i usally uses a strong 10 frame brood colony. (make queenless for overnight also give most all the open brood to another hive except your frame that the queen cells will be built on and feed about 2 quarts ech day untill the cells are sealed). when i was doing it but now i graft it much simpler


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

I think it will work. I also think the Doolittle method or IMN system will work just as well with no specialized equipment to store for the rest of the year.


----------

